# Chainlink Fence? Can it be raised with ripping out?



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a 4 foot chain link fence, are there adapters or couplers or ???? that I could raise it 2 feet without tearing out the poles and replacing them? I realize I would have to replace the fencing!
Thanks


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

From what I read, you want to make your present four foot (4') chain link fence into a new six foot (6') chain link fence--correct? If this is so: YES, there are extensions to add to your current line and corner post to raise this to a six foot fencing height. They will slip over your current post and are secured with allen type screws. But they are not available at any apron store. They will be found only at a fencing installation center. Some of these will not want to sell these to you, some really do not care what you do with them as long as you pay for them. And YES, you will have to change your present four foot fencing for the new six foot fencing, doing all the installation process all over again. The placement of the material, the proper stretching, the tying off, all of that. Good Luck


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 16, 2011)

Not sure where you are located but in my area any fence higher than 4' must be 4' away from the sidewalk. I just built my 6' fence and I was glad I learned that before hand. 

And as the previous poster said, there are adapters available to increase the height of the chain-link fence.

Good luck!


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank You all for your input! Didn't know about the 4' back!!! For living in a MAJOR city AND WORKING for the City, you would be surprised how LITTLE information I can find. The main reason for the higher fence is we bought a 4' deep pool and are concerned about the kids in the neighborhood climbing the fence and getting into pool (possibly hurt main reason).


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, we have a 6' fence around our backyard and we wanted to expand it. Unfortunately we were not able to do so since my boxer pup will jump over a 4' fence with no problems. Another thing I didn't know, our city doesn't allow any new builds with chain link fences, they are not "appealing" to the eye apparently. Also if the fence goes all the way to the sidewalk it must be 50% opened. This is in Cleveland, Oh.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Evil Scotsman said:


> Thank You all for your input! Didn't know about the 4' back!!! For living in a MAJOR city AND WORKING for the City, you would be surprised how LITTLE information I can find. The main reason for the higher fence is we bought a 4' deep pool and are concerned about the kids in the neighborhood climbing the fence and getting into pool (possibly hurt main reason).


They're kids. A 6 ft fence will not stop teenagers on a hot Summers day when you're not home.
It will stop the under 10's though.
Ron


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

Ron you are SO RIGHT! If they want in they will get in!! LOL (I know we did! public pool not private lol) An HONESTLY I really don't think we would HAVE TO WORRY about, it is a pretty good neighborhood! But just trying to CYA!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Evil Scotsman said:


> I have a 4 foot chain link fence, are there adapters or couplers or ???? that I could raise it 2 feet without tearing out the poles and replacing them? I realize I would have to replace the fencing!
> Thanks


If you're talking about pulling the posts/poles 2 feet further out of the ground, no. That won't work - and for several reasons. You _could_ figure out a way to splice another 2 feet on top of each pole, but I really don't see that being practical.

Honestly, I think a 6' cedar privacy fence would be the better way to go, but know that's probably not in the budget.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> If you're talking about pulling the posts/poles 2 feet further out of the ground, no. That won't work - and for several reasons. You _could_ figure out a way to splice another 2 feet on top of each pole, but I really don't see that being practical.
> 
> Honestly, I think a 6' cedar privacy fence would be the better way to go, but know that's probably not in the budget.


Not thinking about pulling them 2 feet from the ground, just extending them 2ft ON TOP of what is existing.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Evil Scotsman said:


> Not thinking about pulling them 2 feet from the ground, just extending them 2ft ON TOP of what is existing.


The apron stores sell couplings you can just attach to the top of your current poles. Then cut your extensions and put them on top.
Ron


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Evil Scotsman said:


> Thank You all for your input! Didn't know about the 4' back!!! For living in a MAJOR city AND WORKING for the City, you would be surprised how LITTLE information I can find. The main reason for the higher fence is we bought a 4' deep pool and are concerned about the kids in the neighborhood climbing the fence and getting into pool (possibly hurt main reason).


I spent the summers of age 9-12 in my neighbors pool (with permission). We got there by climbing the 8 foot fence between our yards. :laughing: 

Unless you are required to raise the fence for the pool, I would save the time and effort and $$$. If kids are going to climb it, they will whether it's four or six feet.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

That's another reason to build a privacy fence. What they can't see into they'll be much less likely to try and enter. Yes they'll figure out you have a pool there, but they'll be less inclinded to hop the fence if they can't see if someone is home or not.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Leah Frances said:


> I spent the summers of age 9-12 in my neighbors pool (with permission). We got there by climbing the 8 foot fence between our yards. :laughing:


Maybe the Evil Scotsman needs to step up his game a notch.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

That is what I am looking for! Someone else suggested going to a fence store! Doesn't matter to me either way! haha But last night the warden was actually talking about "GETTING RID OF THAT UGLY CHAINLINK FENCE"! I think SHE has a ecasheius aboritive (MONEY TREE) somewhere that I DON'T know about! :laughing: She is now saying scalloped vinyl!


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> Maybe the Evil Scotsman needs to step up his game a notch.


The neighborhood I am in NOW this WOULD WORK!!! LOL


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Evil Scotsman said:


> The neighborhood I am in NOW this WOULD WORK!!! LOL


Well hey... You've gotta keep those darned reprobates like Leah Frances out of your yard! Throw in a couple Dobermans?


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> Well hey... You've gotta keep those darned reprobates like Leah Frances out of your yard! Throw in a couple Dobermans?


 LOL 

I have a pitbull and a large American Bulldog, but they are both so lovable a scratch on the head and milkbone and they would go in the pool WITH them and then follow them home! :laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

DrHicks said:


> Well hey... You've gotta keep those darned reprobates like Leah Frances out of your yard! Throw in a couple Dobermans?


No luck. I love Dobermans! But if you install some watch-cats. I promise you don't have to worry about me. Also, I'm pretty sure that scaling a 4-6 foot chain link would just result in my own injury and embarrassment. :laughing:


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

Just found out, (finally got a reply from the city) Fence facing the street (front of yard) can only be 4' high, side and back yard can be 6'. Don't need a fence around pool but need an auto closing gate? Why bother if my big OLD *** can get over that 4' fence ANYBODY CAN! :wink:


----------



## Tim McG (Sep 11, 2013)

*scalloped vinyl fencing*

I urge you to reconsider using vinyl. It looks okay when it's brand new, but it expands in heat and contacts in cold, and when it gets dried out (in a few years), it starts to crack. Check out some older vinyl fencing in your neighborhood for a glimpse of the future. As an aside, never buy vinyl replacement windows. In my experience, they were not only defective, they were dangerously defective when they aged.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

DrHicks said:


> Maybe the Evil Scotsman needs to step up his game a notch.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

DrHicks said:


> Well hey... You've gotta keep those darned reprobates like Leah Frances out of your yard! Throw in a couple Dobermans?


Who is Leah Frances?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This is an old thread---Leah is an outstanding craftswomen---look at some of her older threads---


----------

